# Anyone know how to make the Bolt brighter?



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been googling this subject for the past 2 days and have come up with squat.

Is it even possible to push the thunderbolts brightness past the standard maximum setting? Maximum brightness is still not bright enough to see on a sunny day.

I work an outdoor/easy job and I've been trying to watch Netflix or Hulu or whatever, but its so damn sunny here in Houston I can hardly ever see the screen unless I'm in the shade. Not even an anti-glare screen protector does any good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Don't think going brighter will do anything. Think it deals more with they type of screen the bolt has.?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's the glare on the screen more than anything else.

Thunderbolt has an IPS LCD display like nearly any other non-sammy or motorola phone. Not too many companies actually make LCD (or IPS type) displays. LG, Sammy, Sony, 1-2 firms in China and maybe 1-2 others. That's about it. Rest are just rebranded (even Apple LCDs monitors are generally made by LG). Random info, but if you get a commercial quality HP LCD monitor like this one, it's typically IPS and in the past, some have had the same display panel as the much more expensive Apple Cinema Displays.

Anyways, brightness and other factors can vary in them of course by who makes it and how they make it. I think the Thunderbolt was Samsung/Sony. Again, I'd blame it more on the type of screen they chose as it does nothing to stop glare really.


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Don't think going brighter will do anything. Think it deals more with they type of screen the bolt has.?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


But is there a known way that I'm missing so that I might try and judge the results myself?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

